# &quot;Gothic 2: Nacht des Raben&quot; - zu schwer?



## Fussballchecker (4. Februar 2005)

Die Themenzeile verrät eigentlich schon alles.  Ist GII NdR (zu) schwer? Habe viele Aussagen in diese Richtung hin gehört. Ich habe Gothic durch, bei Gothic 2 bin ich gerade dran. Zudem muss ich sagen, dass ich Gothic 2 schwerer als den Vorgänger, aber nicht wirklich besser finde. Ist das Add-On den sooo viel schwerer? Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich es nicht schaffen würde, ich habe eigentlich alle bekannteren RPGs durch (Morrowind, FF, Sacred, D2, Gothic..), aber ich will vermeiden ein Spiel zu kaufen, wo ich mir eine Packung Taschentücher beim zocken mitnehmen muss um die Frusttränen wegzuwischen wie ich es bei Driv3er erlebt. habe...


----------



## ork1234 (4. Februar 2005)

Fussballchecker am 04.02.2005 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Themenzeile verrät eigentlich schon alles.  Ist GII NdR (zu) schwer? Habe viele Aussagen in diese Richtung hin gehört. Ich habe Gothic durch, bei Gothic 2 bin ich gerade dran. Zudem muss ich sagen, dass ich Gothic 2 schwerer als den Vorgänger, aber nicht wirklich besser finde. Ist das Add-On den sooo viel schwerer? Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich es nicht schaffen würde, ich habe eigentlich alle bekannteren RPGs durch (Morrowind, FF, Sacred, D2, Gothic..), aber ich will vermeiden ein Spiel zu kaufen, wo ich mir eine Packung Taschentücher beim zocken mitnehmen muss um die Frusttränen wegzuwischen wie ich es bei Driv3er erlebt. habe...



Ja es ist schon schwer. Besonders weil die Monsterstärker, dein Waffen etwas schwächer (bzw. man braucht mehr Stärke odr Geschick dafür) und und du deine LP mit noch mehr bedacht einsetzten solltest. Wenn du G1 ung G2 durch hast, dürfte es kein besonders schwieriges Problem sein (wenn du sogar auch Morrowind und konsortendurchgezockt hast), du wirst halt manchmal an nocht etwas zu schwierige stellen kommen, wo du einfach zurück gehst, wenn dein Held mehr Muckis hat. Also alles in allem hält sich der Frustfaktor meiner Meinung nach in grenzen, sofern du keinen Rechner hast, der nur über 128 MB Ram oder so verfügt, und Ladepausen ,nach einer kleinen Exkursion ins ungewisse, dann nicht ewig dauern. Faszit: Kaufen!


----------



## Fussballchecker (4. Februar 2005)

ork1234 am 04.02.2005 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Fussballchecker am 04.02.2005 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jut, ich habe übrigens 512 MB RAM . 
Was genau gibt es eigentlich für neuerungen im Addo-On?

PS: Morrowind ist ein extrem einfaches Game. Die meisten lassen sich nur durch die komplexität abschrecken, mit Lvl 35 und auf ist man unbesiegbar.


----------



## ork1234 (4. Februar 2005)

Fussballchecker am 04.02.2005 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ork1234 am 04.02.2005 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn man den Leuten das erste ma erzählt, was neu im Addon is klinkt das oft abschreckend, aber is einfach trozdem genial:

Es gibt ein neues 
Gebiet zu erforschen. Mit Strand, Piraten, Dschungel, alten Kulturen, und Canions. Das alles befindet sich dort auf dem Unzugänglichen Fleckchen Land, was in G2 zwar auf der karte ist, aber nicht betretbar. Das ganze Stück im Westen. Ausserdem gibts ein Wiehdersehen mit den Wassermagieren (sie habe nicht vergessen was du mit ihrem Erzhäuflein angestellt hast!, ausserdem trffst du viele Alt-Lagerler aus Gothic1 wieder.
Weiters gibts halt ein paar neue Quests, und der eben gechilderte Akt, ist schön in die alte Rahmengeschichte eingebettet. Also im großen und ganzen kein an neuen Sachen strozendes Addon, aber trozdem nur zu empfehlen.

Zu Morrowind: Mir war einfach zu langweilig. Man rennt und sucht einehalbe Stunde nach einer Räuberhöhle um dort dann 5 Banditen zu killen. AUsserdem hat es in den Meisten Städten obwohl sie so groß waren, so wenig zu sehen gegeben.


----------



## Fussballchecker (4. Februar 2005)

ork1234 am 04.02.2005 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Fussballchecker am 04.02.2005 22:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, gut, werde ich mir noch überlegen. 

Zu Morrowind: Ja, es ist nicht Jerdermanssache, aber wenn man den Dreh raus hat, wird es zum besten Rollenspiel auf diesem Erdball.


----------



## addi81 (4. Februar 2005)

Gothic 2 ist genau richtig, wer nicht weiss, wann er wegrennen muss ist halb selbst schuld 

Zu Morrowind:
Meiner Meinung nach zu gross, zu viel zielloses rumgerenne und zu steril (aber für 1mal durchspielen ist es dennoch gut genug  )


----------



## Fussballchecker (4. Februar 2005)

addi81 am 04.02.2005 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Gothic 2 ist genau richtig, wer nicht weiss, wann er wegrennen muss ist halb selbst schuld +
> Du hast was von einem neuen Kapitel geredet, Kapitel 7?
> 
> Zu Morrowind:
> Meiner Meinung nach zu gross, zu viel zielloses rumgerenne und zu steril (aber für 1mal durchspielen ist es dennoch gut genug  )


Hmmm, ging mir nicht so, aber Geschmackssache. (wobei Bloodmoon doch schon ziemlich daneben war)


----------



## davied (5. Februar 2005)

Ich habe DNDR auch und finde es ehrlich gesagt noch etwas zu einfach. Wenn mal ein paar Stärkere Gegner kommen beschwöre ich einfach ein paar Skellette und bei vielen Feinden lasse ich halt einen Feuerregen los. Dann ist das ganz einfach. Es kann aber auch daran liegen das ich es schon 15mal durchgespielt habe  . 

Wenn du mit Gothic 2 keine Probleme hast schaffst du DNDR auch. Du musst allerdings sehr oft vor Gegnern wegrennen oder sie einzeln anlocken sonst ist es wirklich schwer.

- Was genau gibt es eigentlich für neuerungen im Addo-On?

Es gibt eine Neue Welt (so groß wie das Minental), neue Waffen, neue Gegner, viel mehr Quests (Aber schon nach dem 3. Kapitel gibt es keine Neuen Quests), es gibt wieder ein paar Personen aus Teil 1 (Wassermagier,...) außerdem werden jetzt MODS unterstützt. Alleine deshalb lohnt sich das Addon wenn man überlegt was für Klasse Mods angekündigt sind.   

Aber installiere gleich den Patch 2.6: http://www.worldofgothic.de/dl/index.php?go=downloads&release_id=80
und danach den inoffiziellen Scriptpatch: http://www.worldofgothic.de/dl/index.php?go=downloads&release_id=111
Wenn du dir die Gold Edition kaufst brauchst du den Patch 2.6 nicht installieren.


----------



## JaeMcBean (5. Februar 2005)

Fussballchecker am 04.02.2005 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Themenzeile verrät eigentlich schon alles.  Ist GII NdR (zu) schwer? Habe viele Aussagen in diese Richtung hin gehört. Ich habe Gothic durch, bei Gothic 2 bin ich gerade dran. Zudem muss ich sagen, dass ich Gothic 2 schwerer als den Vorgänger, aber nicht wirklich besser finde. Ist das Add-On den sooo viel schwerer? Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich es nicht schaffen würde, ich habe eigentlich alle bekannteren RPGs durch (Morrowind, FF, Sacred, D2, Gothic..), aber ich will vermeiden ein Spiel zu kaufen, wo ich mir eine Packung Taschentücher beim zocken mitnehmen muss um die Frusttränen wegzuwischen wie ich es bei Driv3er erlebt. habe...



Ich spiele GII NdR jetzt zum dritten Mal um auch wirklich jede Gilde mal auszuprobieren. Dabei fällt mir vor allem auf, dass die Magier im Vergleich zum Original Game um einiges schwerer zu spielen sind. So hat es früher z.B. ausgereicht, einen einzigen Skelettkrieger zu beschwören (20 Mana) um einen Ork Krieger zu plätten, wobei im Add On mindestens drei davon notwendig sind (pro Skelett 60 Mana, macht insgesamt 180 (!) ).

Um Schwierigkeiten zu vermeiden solltest von Anfang nur die für deine Klasse wichtigen Fertigkeiten skillen und weniger wichtige Skills wie z.B. Tiere Ausnehmen erst skillen, wenn du mit den Monstern locker klarkommst, da sich das Skillsystem doch ziemlich verändert hat. So hängt es nun nicht mehr von der Gilde ab, wieviel LP etwas kostet, sondern von der absoluten Skillhöhe (ab 30 kostet ein Punkt 2 LP, ab 60 ein Punkt 3 LP usw.)

Ich finde das Add On genial, es bereichert die Spielwelt durch viele Komponenten und fordert wenigstens die Spieler, was meiner Maeinung nach bei GII Normal ein bisschen zu kurz gekommen ist...


----------



## Fussballchecker (5. Februar 2005)

JaeMcBean am 05.02.2005 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Fussballchecker am 04.02.2005 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, bin bei GII gerade dabei ein paar Drachen zu toten, aber bei 3 Orks oder 3 Echsenmenschen ist bei mir bereits Schluß... Also wirklich einfach finde ich das Spiel nicht. Ich werde mie NdR wohl trotzdem zulegen.
Nur: Ich bin ein only-Kämpfer bzw. Söldner, welcher nur auf Einhand und Stärke skillt. Kommt man damit in NdR weit?


----------



## davied (5. Februar 2005)

Fussballchecker am 05.02.2005 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, bin bei GII gerade dabei ein paar Drachen zu toten, aber bei 3 Orks oder 3 Echsenmenschen ist bei mir bereits Schluß... Also wirklich einfach finde ich das Spiel nicht. Ich werde mie NdR wohl trotzdem zulegen.
> Nur: Ich bin ein only-Kämpfer bzw. Söldner, welcher nur auf Einhand und Stärke skillt. Kommt man damit in NdR weit?


Ja, damit sollte es kein Problem sein. Du musst dich im addon halt auf eine Sache konzentrieren: Nahkampf ODER Fehrnkampf, Armbrust ODER Bogen, Einhand ODER Zweihand.
Deshalb solltest du es ihmo schaffen. 

Wichtig ist das du deinen Nahkampfskill auf mindestens 30% für den Anfang und 60%bei der Drachenjagd bringst. Hebe dir auch die Spruchrolle Dämonen beschwören auf, sonst hast du gegen die Drachen keine Chance.


----------



## Fussballchecker (5. Februar 2005)

davied am 05.02.2005 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Fussballchecker am 05.02.2005 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, und was ist empfehlenswerter? Ein- oder Zweihandwaffen? Bei GII sind Zweihandwaffen *imo* nicht so gut, da viel zu langsam.


----------



## Dumbi (5. Februar 2005)

Sowohl Einhand- als auch Zweihandwaffen haben Vor- und Nachteile; eine ZHWaffe ist länger und richtet mehr Schaden an, es dauert aber länger sie zu schwingen.  Mit einer EHWaffe schnetzelst du schneller durch die Gegnerhorden, dafür musst du näher ran, und du richtest pro Hieb weniger Schaden an.
Die Waffenwahl ist also Geschmacksache, du kommst auf beide Arten im Spiel voran.


----------



## Fussballchecker (5. Februar 2005)

Dumbi am 05.02.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowohl Einhand- als auch Zweihandwaffen haben Vor- und Nachteile; eine ZHWaffe ist länger und richtet mehr Schaden an, es dauert aber länger sie zu schwingen.  Mit einer EHWaffe schnetzelst du schneller durch die Gegnerhorden, dafür musst du näher ran, und du richtest pro Hieb weniger Schaden an.
> Die Waffenwahl ist also Geschmacksache, du kommst auf beide Arten im Spiel voran.



Genau die Antwort, die ich nicht hören wollte... Naja, wirst recht haben. Ich denke ich sollte etwas neues probieren, also 2H.


----------



## JaeMcBean (5. Februar 2005)

Fussballchecker am 05.02.2005 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 05.02.2005 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir nur eine eines verraten:

Im späteren Spielverlauf wirst du auf eine Waffe der "besonderen" Art treffen, die es wirklich in sich hat. Da man diese Waffe sowohl 1H als auch 2H tragen kann, ist eigentlich nur Geschmackssache was man bevorzugt.

Wenn du nur Kampffertigkeiten und Stärke skillst wirst du auf keinen Fall Probleme bekommen, so schwer ist es dann nun doch nicht


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. Februar 2005)

JaeMcBean am 05.02.2005 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Fussballchecker am 05.02.2005 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gerade diese besondere Waffe macht nur als Einhandversion wirklichen Sinn hinsichtlich der Kampfeffizienz bzw "Monstertötungen pro Sekunde".


----------



## Milchschnitte (6. Februar 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 05.02.2005 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade diese besondere Waffe macht nur als Einhandversion wirklichen Sinn hinsichtlich der Kampfeffizienz bzw "Monstertötungen pro Sekunde".


Sieht aber als Zweihänder um einiges geiler aus 
 
@topic: Ich find den Schwierigkeitsgrad von dNdR eigentlich absolut perfekt, es ist schwer, aber nicht frustrierend. Man sollte allerdings vorher einmal Gothic II Classic durchgespielt haben, denke ich, damit man einen Überblick hat, weil verskillen im Addon böse bestraft wird
Nur die Drachen find ich etwas übertrieben. Die ersten beiden gehen ja noch, aber die heftigeren sind mit normalen Mitteln überhaupt nicht mehr zu besiegen, dass find ich etwas schade.


----------



## Larry_C (6. Februar 2005)

Milchschnitte am 06.02.2005 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Drachen find ich etwas übertrieben. Die ersten beiden gehen ja noch, aber die heftigeren sind mit normalen Mitteln überhaupt nicht mehr zu besiegen, dass find ich etwas schade.



dafür sind sie ohne add on wieder viel zu einfach........... da war ja ein wütender ork schwieriger zu besiegen - der hat sich wenigstens bewegt    

topic: ich finde, dass  man schon bei den kämpfen im addon wesentlich taktischer vorgehen muss - so einfach mit der haudrauf-methode kommt man nicht mehr weit . blocken-ausweichen-auf den richtigen moment zum zuschlagen warten.....usw.  das macht das ganze um einiges interessanter, aber sicher auch etwas schwieriger.  zu schwer find ichs nicht - man braucht halt mehr geduld.


----------



## Fussballchecker (6. Februar 2005)

So, ich habe vorhin G2 Classic durchgezockt in rund 30h. Der letzte Boss war ja voll die Pfeiffe  10 Sec hat der überlebt. Mal was anderes:
Gibt es das Add-On noch alleine zu kaufen oder jetzt nur die Gold Edition?
Zum zocken von NdR braucht man die G2 CD oder die Add-On CD?
Ich will bei NdR jetzt mal was neues anfangen, und zwar als Mage. Lohnt sich das? Rockt der Mage? Oder ist es einfach nur hammerschwer?


----------



## davied (6. Februar 2005)

Die Nacht des Raben gibt es auch noch einzeln, allerdings kostet es afaik nur ein paar Euro weniger wie die Gold Edition. Ich würde deshalb die Gold Edition holen, denn du musst dir keine Patches runterladen und dann kannst du auch noch Gothic 2 Classic verkaufen oder verschenken.

Zum zocken brauchst du nur die Addon CD. 


			
				Fussballchecker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will bei NdR jetzt mal was neues anfangen, und zwar als Mage. Lohnt sich das?


Klar. Der unterschied zwischen den 2 anderen Gilden ist nicht sooo groß, aber Magier spielt sich schon anders.

- Oder ist es einfach nur hammerschwer?

Der Magier ist die schwerste Gilde, aber wirklich schwer ist der imho nicht. Am Anfang ist es nicht gerade einfach aber später machst du mit Todeswelle oder so ganze Orkarmeen nieder.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp:
Fange gleich mit der Mod Dunkle Magie an, dann kannst du auch Dunkler Magier oder Krieger werden und es gibt ein paar neue Quests. Sonst ist alles beim alten es gibt also nur positive Veränderungen:

Mods gibt es hier: http://www.worldofgothic.de/dl/index.php?go=downloads&ordner_id=18


----------



## Milchschnitte (6. Februar 2005)

Mods würd ich erstmal lassen. Lieber erst einmal normal durchzocken und später ausprobieren.
Ich sag das nur, weil die Atmosphäre doch etwas anders ist, egal wie klein der Mod ist.


----------



## JaeMcBean (6. Februar 2005)

Milchschnitte am 06.02.2005 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mods würd ich erstmal lassen. Lieber erst einmal normal durchzocken und später ausprobieren.
> Ich sag das nur, weil die Atmosphäre doch etwas anders ist, egal wie klein der Mod ist.



Ich finde den Mana Reload Mod einfach nur genial, der einem das langsame regenerieren von Mana Punkten ermöglicht. Wenn ich nur daran denke, wie viele Mana Tränke ich ohne diesen Mod weggesoffen hätte...   

Mit den Mods ist da so ne Sache, bisher ist sind nur zwei Mods für NdR erschienen ("Dunkle Magie" und "Mana Reload"), die komplett ins Original-Spiel eingebettet sind. Alle anderen Mods haben ja eine ganz andere Story und haben wirklich nur sehr wenig mit GII zu tun (z.B. Das Mirandendorf). 

Ich würde aber trotzdem empfehlen, erst einmal das normale Game ohne Mods durchzuzocken, das wird dich erstmal lange Zeit beschäftigen...


----------



## Fussballchecker (6. Februar 2005)

JaeMcBean am 06.02.2005 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Milchschnitte am 06.02.2005 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie lange braucht man für NdR im Durchschnitt? Für GII Classic habe ich wie gesagt 31h gebraucht.


----------



## momom (6. Februar 2005)

Fussballchecker am 04.02.2005 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Themenzeile verrät eigentlich schon alles.  Ist GII NdR (zu) schwer? Habe viele Aussagen in diese Richtung hin gehört. Ich habe Gothic durch, bei Gothic 2 bin ich gerade dran. Zudem muss ich sagen, dass ich Gothic 2 schwerer als den Vorgänger, aber nicht wirklich besser finde. Ist das Add-On den sooo viel schwerer? Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich es nicht schaffen würde, ich habe eigentlich alle bekannteren RPGs durch (Morrowind, FF, Sacred, D2, Gothic..), aber ich will vermeiden ein Spiel zu kaufen, wo ich mir eine Packung Taschentücher beim zocken mitnehmen muss um die Frusttränen wegzuwischen wie ich es bei Driv3er erlebt. habe...




Ich hab Gothic 7 mal durchgespielt.
6 mal normal und einmal Add-on. Das Addon ist zwar voll cool(!!) und eigentlih (aus meiner Sicht) nicht zu schwer, aber es hat einen Gegnertyp, an dem ich verzweifelt bin!:
Die Drachen!! Ich hatte so probleme mit den Mistviechern, dass ich die Addon nur einmal durchgespielt hab und dann ins Regal gestellt hab.
Also mein Fazit:
Die Addon ist ,ausgenommen der Drachen, nicht zu schwer!
MfG momom


----------



## ork1234 (6. Februar 2005)

momom am 06.02.2005 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Fussballchecker am 04.02.2005 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja die Drachen sind nicht mehr ganz so leicht, aber man hat zum Beispiel beim Sumpfdrachen hilfevon 2 Dracenjägern ausserdem muss man nur eine Skellettarmee oder nen Dämonbeschwören, dann kippt man sich nen Geschwindigkeitstrank hinter die Binde und weicht den Schlägen aus. Und Beim Feueratem, rennt man einfach weg. Die Viecher sind weg wie nix.


----------



## Milchschnitte (6. Februar 2005)

Fussballchecker am 06.02.2005 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange braucht man für NdR im Durchschnitt? Für GII Classic habe ich wie gesagt 31h gebraucht.


Wenn du dir Zeit lässt und die neue Welt "genießt" so etwa 10 Stunden länger, würd ich mal schätzen. Aber das kann man schwer ausrechnen, weil es ja im auch in Khorinis neue Quests gibt usw. Außerdem muss man vorsichtiger kämpfen, dass frisst auch schon etwas Zeit


----------



## chrissis (7. Februar 2005)

Na ja ich muss sagen das alle meine Freunde es durchgespielt haben obwohl sie eigentlich Rollenspiele hassen!!! Muss also doch eine besondere Wirkung haben und so schwer kann es ja dann auch nicht sein (Man muss es ja nicht an einem Abend durchspielen)


----------



## Voodoo-Priester (7. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Wenn du wirklich dich mit dem spiel beschäftigst und möglichst viele Quests löst und am anfang monster schlachtest isses nicht schwer, wie ich  finde.
Na gut, in Kapitel 1 sind wohl die Steinwächter ne harte nuss. aber einem wird immer geholfen. einmal lares und einmal greg. man versetzt einafch immer den letzten hieb und schon ist man um die EXP's reicher. 

Wenn man in Kapitel 1 sich so auflevelt wie ich z.b. hat man kaum probleme.
Ich metzel immer alles     Auch die Krypta wird bei mir in kap.1 ausgehoben.

Man benutzt einfach die ganzen spruchrollen der händler und schwubbs kommste selbst mim schattenlord klar.
Auch sind die 3 verwandlungen (Drachensnapper, Warg, Feuerwaran) ziemlich hilfreich.

Grüße Voodo


----------



## Fussballchecker (7. Februar 2005)

Voodoo-Priester am 07.02.2005 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Wenn du wirklich dich mit dem spiel beschäftigst und möglichst viele Quests löst und am anfang monster schlachtest isses nicht schwer, wie ich  finde.
> Na gut, in Kapitel 1 sind wohl die Steinwächter ne harte nuss. aber einem wird immer geholfen. einmal lares und einmal greg. man versetzt einafch immer den letzten hieb und schon ist man um die EXP's reicher.
> ...


Zaubersprüche? Nee, gegen die bin ich allergisch.^^ Ich muss es irgentwie auf die hirnlose Weise versuchen.  

By the way: Ich habe mir heute dNdR geholt.


----------



## LordStefan (7. Februar 2005)

Fussballchecker am 07.02.2005 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo-Priester am 07.02.2005 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Seits ihr a der Meinung,dass der Drachensnapper im Addon ziemlich stark geworden ist. Ich bin Stufe 23 im 4.Kapitel und schaff ihn net. Obwohl der Ork kein Problem ist. Hab erst 16h gespielt.


----------



## JaeMcBean (8. Februar 2005)

LordStefan am 07.02.2005 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Fussballchecker am 07.02.2005 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, gegen einen Drachensnapper zu gewinnen ist schon etwas anderes als gegen einen dummen Ork zu gewinnen, den man mit der richtigen Technik (30 % Einhand & Waffe mit hoher Reichweite) schon sehr früh killen kann. Ein Drachensnapper verlangt da schon etwas mehr...
 Allerdings wäre es sehr hilfrecih wenn du posten würdest ob du jetzt ein Klosterfritze oder  Söldner/Miliz bist.

Der Magier hat es von allen am einfachsten: 3x Blitzschlag und 1x Eislanze und das ding ist weg  

Als Kämpfer solltest du  mit einer seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr langen Waffe kämpfen und ihn dann mit  Links/Rechts-Kombinationen in seinen Angriffen unterbrechen.

Ich finde Drachensnapper nicht zu schwer, nur Großgruppen von solchen Tieren finde ich ein bisschen hart, aber man kann ja einzelne Viecher aus der Gruppe herauslocken. Wenn du zu große Probleme noch mit LvL 23 bei Drachensnappern hast, dann haste dich wahrscheinlich verskillt...


----------



## Voodoo-Priester (8. Februar 2005)

> Seits ihr a der Meinung,dass der Drachensnapper im Addon ziemlich stark geworden ist. Ich bin Stufe 23 im 4.Kapitel und schaff ihn net. Obwohl der Ork kein Problem ist. Hab erst 16h gespielt.




Kapitel 4 und erst Stufe 23....hmmm..  und erst 16h gespielt .  

Ich bin grad Kapitel 1 und habe ca.21 h gespielt   und bin Stufe 13 !!!

Du musst dich auf jedenfall noch verbessern  unn kräftig skillen! 

Was spielste denn?

Ich mach grad Miliz und hab 34% 2-Hand und 82 Stärke.

Gruß


----------



## Firen04 (8. Februar 2005)

[/quote]
Seits ihr a der Meinung,dass der Drachensnapper im Addon ziemlich stark geworden ist. Ich bin Stufe 23 im 4.Kapitel und schaff ihn net. Obwohl der Ork kein Problem ist. Hab erst 16h gespielt. [/quote]

Die Drachensnapper sind schon ihr eigenes Kapitel. Ich hab sie auch um >20 herum gekillt. Ich habe es so angestellt, indem ich, wenn so ein Vieh angelaufen kam, mit einem Sprung nach hinten (viel Übung), den ersten Angriff ausgewichen bin. Danach ist der Snapper sehr nahe bei dir und du kannst ihn dann ordentlich einschenken. Des weiteren empfiehlt es sich im Kampf (wenn günstig) nach links und rechts auszuweichen. Denn da bietet sich auch immer eine Gelegenheit diesen Biestern die Schranken zu weisen.

Mg 
Firen04


----------



## Fussballchecker (8. Februar 2005)

Also ich habe jetzt vor so weiter zu machen:
Ich will später Paladin werden, (weil ich das noch nie war) zudem will ich auf 2H skillen, d.h. den 2H Skill 90% bis 100% zu pushen. Was ist empfehlenswerter? Logischerweise will ich auch möglichst genug Stärke haben um das beste 2H Schwert zu tragen, sollte das als Pala gehen? Ich könnte mich zwar wieder den Söldnern anschließen. Da wüsste ich wenigstens woran ich bin, aber irgentwie ist es langweilig 2x das selbe zu machen und ausserdem finde ich es sauschwer Söldner zu werden, da man ja Duelle austragen muss und diese mit Lvl. 4 so gut wie garnicht zu schaffen sind. (war bei GII zumindest so...)
Sollte ich damit in NdR durchkommen?


----------



## Milchschnitte (8. Februar 2005)

Fussballchecker am 08.02.2005 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe jetzt vor so weiter zu machen:
> Ich will später Paladin werden, (weil ich das noch nie war) zudem will ich auf 2H skillen, d.h. den 2H Skill 90% bis 100% zu pushen. Was ist empfehlenswerter? Logischerweise will ich auch möglichst genug Stärke haben um das beste 2H Schwert zu tragen, sollte das als Pala gehen? Ich könnte mich zwar wieder den Söldnern anschließen. Da wüsste ich wenigstens woran ich bin, aber irgentwie ist es langweilig 2x das selbe zu machen und ausserdem finde ich es sauschwer Söldner zu werden, da man ja Duelle austragen muss und diese mit Lvl. 4 so gut wie garnicht zu schaffen sind. (war bei GII zumindest so...)
> Sollte ich damit in NdR durchkommen?


Probiers doch einfach aus. Du nimmst dir doch die ganze Spannung, wenn du bei jeder Entscheidung nachfragst


----------



## KAINboy (8. Februar 2005)

nee ganz easy!


----------



## LordStefan (8. Februar 2005)

Voodoo-Priester am 08.02.2005 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > Seits ihr a der Meinung,dass der Drachensnapper im Addon ziemlich stark geworden ist. Ich bin Stufe 23 im 4.Kapitel und schaff ihn net. Obwohl der Ork kein Problem ist. Hab erst 16h gespielt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bin Söldner. Miliz ist viel zu einfach. Wenn ich neu anfange bin ich in einer halben Stunde Miliz. Aber nur einmal éine Frage. Wie lange willst due eidentlich spielen. Ich hab da Addon schon durch nud bin jetzt bei den Drachen. Hab eine Zweihandwaffe mit 120 Schaden + Blitzschaden.


----------



## JaeMcBean (8. Februar 2005)

Fussballchecker am 08.02.2005 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe jetzt vor so weiter zu machen:
> Ich will später Paladin werden, (weil ich das noch nie war) zudem will ich auf 2H skillen, d.h. den 2H Skill 90% bis 100% zu pushen. Was ist empfehlenswerter? Logischerweise will ich auch möglichst genug Stärke haben um das beste 2H Schwert zu tragen, sollte das als Pala gehen? Ich könnte mich zwar wieder den Söldnern anschließen. Da wüsste ich wenigstens woran ich bin, aber irgentwie ist es langweilig 2x das selbe zu machen und ausserdem finde ich es sauschwer Söldner zu werden, da man ja Duelle austragen muss und diese mit Lvl. 4 so gut wie garnicht zu schaffen sind. (war bei GII zumindest so...)
> Sollte ich damit in NdR durchkommen?



   mit Level 4 in eine Gilde    

ich geh immer erst mit Lvl 17-20 in eine Gilde, dann machst du einen Schlag und das Duell ist beendet  

Ich sags immer wieder: Waffenskill bringt mehr als Stärke!

Zur Erklärung des Waffenskills:

Der Waffenskill gibt an, wie viel Prozent aller Schläge sogenannte kritische Schläge werden. Ein normaler Schlag verursacht so zwischen 10-15 Schaden (der Schadenswert der Waffe wird dabei nahezu ignoriert), während ein kritischer Schlag Schaden verursacht, der durch 1. den Waffenschadenwert PLUS 2. den Stärkewert zustande kommt.


----------



## Fussballchecker (8. Februar 2005)

JaeMcBean am 08.02.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Fussballchecker am 08.02.2005 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber wie willst du allein im ersten Kapitel Lvl. 17 erreichen? Du kannst ja nicht ins Minental, da man ohne Gilde *afaik* keine Bescheinigung von Hagen kriegt,(da man ja nicht obere Viertel kann) um durch den Pass zu gelangen.


----------



## Dexter-Dextrose (8. Februar 2005)

Fussballchecker am 04.02.2005 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Themenzeile verrät eigentlich schon alles.  Ist GII NdR (zu) schwer? Habe viele Aussagen in diese Richtung hin gehört. Ich habe Gothic durch, bei Gothic 2 bin ich gerade dran. Zudem muss ich sagen, dass ich Gothic 2 schwerer als den Vorgänger, aber nicht wirklich besser finde. Ist das Add-On den sooo viel schwerer? Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich es nicht schaffen würde, ich habe eigentlich alle bekannteren RPGs durch (Morrowind, FF, Sacred, D2, Gothic..), aber ich will vermeiden ein Spiel zu kaufen, wo ich mir eine Packung Taschentücher beim zocken mitnehmen muss um die Frusttränen wegzuwischen wie ich es bei Driv3er erlebt. habe...



Ich würde es mir auf jeden Fall kaufen, ABER es ist so was von schwer. Far Cry auf Realistisch mit automatischem Speichern ist dagegen nichts...
Du musst dann jedes Monster killen, wenn du es durchspielen willst, sonst bleibst du irgendwo hängen, so wie ich, ich habe es bisher noch kein einziges mal als Magier durchgespielt...


----------



## Firen04 (8. Februar 2005)

JaeMcBean am 08.02.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Fussballchecker am 08.02.2005 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dndr kannst du eigentlich ab Level 3-6 einer Gilde beitretten da du mit Kämpfen, außer bei den Söldnern, fast nichts zu tun hast. Bei den Söldnern ists auch leicht, da du nur 2-3 Duelle ausfechten musst und die Prüfung wird dir ja so und so von Cord abgenommen.

Mg 
Firen04


----------



## JaeMcBean (8. Februar 2005)

Fussballchecker am 08.02.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> JaeMcBean am 08.02.2005 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs erst auch nicht geglaubt, aber man kann tatsächlich in Kapitel 1 bis Level 20 kommen!
guckst du hier
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=30021&page=1&pp=20


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Februar 2005)

Fussballchecker am 08.02.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie willst du allein im ersten Kapitel Lvl. 17 erreichen? Du kannst ja nicht ins Minental, da man ohne Gilde *afaik* keine Bescheinigung von Hagen kriegt,(da man ja nicht obere Viertel kann) um durch den Pass zu gelangen.


Das geht zum einen mit Exploits, d.h. man kraxelt über die Berge über nicht geplante Wege ins Minental und kann dort auch noch Viechzeugs töten obwohl man eigentlich nicht soll, zum anderen kann man mit Ausdauer u.a. den Schwarzen Trolle häppchenweise mürbe piksen und mit einem Bogen von einer sicheren Position aus die Warge in Khorinis totballern.

Wenn man es solange durchhält, kann man auch lvl17+ erreichen, aber ehrlich gesagt ist das nicht sehr spassig...
Lieber bis ~lvl 10 bis 14 Viecher jagen und dann einer Gilde beitreten. "Das andere" ist nur was für die Extremsportler unter den G2-Spielern.


----------



## Fussballchecker (9. Februar 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 08.02.2005 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Fussballchecker am 08.02.2005 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*lol* ich bin jetzt glaube ich Lvl. 5 und schon K2^^


----------



## elli-pirelli (24. Februar 2005)

Als altes Haus  von 45 Lenzen, und dazu auch noch weiblich (nicht blond) habe ich NdR in jeder Charakterrolle gespielt: demnach kann es also nicht zu schwer sein.
P.S. Gothic 1 + 2 habe ich natürlich auch durch.


----------



## kronstoeckl (24. Februar 2005)

Fussballchecker am 05.02.2005 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> JaeMcBean am 05.02.2005 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
NdR läßt sich gut mit jeder Gilde spielen. ich persönlich finde Magiere am stärksten, so eine Kombi aus Magier und Zweihandwaffe. Schon in Kapitel 2 habe ich als Novize im Minental komplett alle Orks beseitigt (mit Feuerzauber als Fernwaffe, dann mit Zweihandwaffen weiter). Einhandwaffen sind m.M. nicht so gut geeignet, siehaben nicht so eine hohe Schlagwirkung, das macht nach hinten raus u.U. Probleme. Aber dann steigt man eben um auf Zweihand. Gegen Ende hat man sowieso Lernpunkte im Überfluss.
3 Orks sind nicht einfach. Es ist besser, sie einzeln anzulocken (vorsichtig nähern, bis der erste sich rührt. Wenn mehrere mitlaufen, wegrennen, bis die Orks aufheulen, noch ein Stück weiter, dann umdrehen und schauen, wer mitgelaufen ist. Mit ein wenig Glück ist es nur einer). Später im Spiel, wenn man stark genug ist, kann man ja ausprobieren, wieviel Orks man auf einmal schafft. Orks lassen sich meiner Erfahrung nach am besten besiegen, wenn man sie ins Leere laufen läßt. Rankommen lassen, kurz bevor er zuschlägt, eine schnelle Bewegung nach rechts und gleich zurück. Der Ork folgt dieser Bewegung und ist eine Sekunde lang irritiert. Zuschlagen, zurückspringen. Und das so oft, bis er umfällt. Bei Orks braucht man eigentlich keine Abwehr. Das geht auch, mit viel Schwertkampferfahrung. Aber die Schlagkombos der Orks sind mächtig. Die Körpertäuschung funktioniert auch gut bei Wargs und Waranen, bzw. den schnellen Viechern. Bei langsamen wie Lurkern oder Menschen geht das nicht gut. Das Spiel ist genial.
Morrowind habe ich auch durchgespielt, aber es ist einfach so groß, dass man sich verzettelt. Die Quests habe ich mir auf Dutzenden von A4-Blättern notiert und dann einzeln durchgestrichen, sonst hätte ich komplett die Orientierung verloren. Die AddOns zu Morrowind bringen es nicht so, vor allem Bloodmoon.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2005)

*Einstiegshilfe?*

ich MUSS Gothic2 mit addon spielen, da es sonst immer eine access violation gibt (habe ansonsten alle tips des herstellerforums schon befolgt...)

nur tu ich mich arg schwer... ich hab schon so einiges gemacht, bin level3, komme aber nicht weiter. zB der typ vor der kneipe besiegt mich immer, die banditen auf der brpcke und in der höhle bei akiks (?) hof sind auch zu schwer. die söldner, die den hof bedrohen, konnte ich mit hilfe des miliz-typen vor dem stadttor besiegen. die zustimmung aller meister habe ich, nur der schmied fehlt mir noch, eben die banditenquest...

was kann ich tun?


----------



## kronstoeckl (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Einstiegshilfe?*



			
				Herbboy am 24.02.2005 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich MUSS Gothic2 mit addon spielen, da es sonst immer eine access violation gibt (habe ansonsten alle tips des herstellerforums schon befolgt...)
> 
> nur tu ich mich arg schwer... ich hab schon so einiges gemacht, bin level3, komme aber nicht weiter. zB der typ vor der kneipe besiegt mich immer, die banditen auf der brpcke und in der höhle bei akiks (?) hof sind auch zu schwer. die söldner, die den hof bedrohen, konnte ich mit hilfe des miliz-typen vor dem stadttor besiegen. die zustimmung aller meister habe ich, nur der schmied fehlt mir noch, eben die banditenquest...
> 
> was kann ich tun?



Der Typ vor der Kneipe, Moe: Wie hoch ist denn deine Schwertkamperfahrung? Kämpfer müsstest du schon sein. Es erfordert ein wenig Übung. Warte einen Schlag ab, wehre ihn mit der rechten Maustaste ab und schlage direkt zurück. Direkt nach einem Schlag kann er nicht abwehren. Das musst du aber einige Male machen, bis der fällt. Die Banditen auf der Brücke lockt man einzeln weg, am besten von der Seite der Toten Harpie. Vorsichtig hinlaufen, wenn man das Ziehen der Schwerter hört, ein wenig weglaufen, dann umdrehen. Wenn nur einer folgt, speichern, dann wie Moe. 
Der Schmied will, wenn ich mich entsinne, eine Orkwaffe. Die findest du in der Höhle links aus dem oberen Stadttor (nicht den Weg hoch, links vorbei). Und zwar ohne Gegner. Nur ein paar Ratten sind im Weg. Viel Erfog.


----------



## Tomcat411 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Einstiegshilfe?*



			
				Herbboy am 24.02.2005 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich MUSS Gothic2 mit addon spielen, da es sonst immer eine access violation gibt (habe ansonsten alle tips des herstellerforums schon befolgt...)
> 
> nur tu ich mich arg schwer... ich hab schon so einiges gemacht, bin level3, komme aber nicht weiter. zB der typ vor der kneipe besiegt mich immer, die banditen auf der brpcke und in der höhle bei akiks (?) hof sind auch zu schwer. die söldner, die den hof bedrohen, konnte ich mit hilfe des miliz-typen vor dem stadttor besiegen. die zustimmung aller meister habe ich, nur der schmied fehlt mir noch, eben die banditenquest...
> 
> was kann ich tun?



wenn dich Moe (der Typ vor der Kneipe) noch NICHT angesprochen hat, umgehe ihn halt solange bis du stark genug bist.
Haste schon alle "leichen" Monster in der Umgebung getötet? z.B. die im Tal bei Xardas Turm?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Einstiegshilfe?*



			
				Tomcat411 am 24.02.2005 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dich Moe (der Typ vor der Kneipe) noch NICHT angesprochen hat, umgehe ihn halt solange bis du stark genug bist.
> Haste schon alle "leichen" Monster in der Umgebung getötet? z.B. die im Tal bei Xardas Turm?


ja. nur diese komischen fliegen, mit denen komm ich nicht klar. habe auch schon 6 wolfsfelle gesammelt, bei der banditenhöhle auch diese riesenvögel  geplättet, unter der brücke wo der händler überfallen wurde, in einer höhle zwei von diesen komischen schweineartigen teilen...


@kronstoeckl: wenn du dem schmied sagst, ein ork sei zu schwer, dann musst du die banditen besiegen...    reicht es für die quest, die in der höhle zu besiegen, oder müssen es auch die an der brücke sein? im bin kein "kämpfer", da ich noch nicht einer der gilden beitreten kann - mir fehlt halt die schmied-zustimmung/quest... aber im einhandkamp hab ich 28% oder so. als schwert ein wolfmesser mit schaden AFAIK 20. für bessere waffen bräuchte ich deutlich mehr stärke.


----------



## Denis10 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Einstiegshilfe?*



			
				Herbboy am 24.02.2005 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> @kronstoeckl: wenn du dem schmied sagst, ein ork sei zu schwer, dann musst du die banditen besiegen...    reicht es für die quest, die in der höhle zu besiegen, oder müssen es auch die an der brücke sein? im bin kein "kämpfer", da ich noch nicht einer der gilden beitreten kann - mir fehlt halt die schmied-zustimmung/quest... aber im einhandkamp hab ich 28% oder so. als schwert ein wolfmesser mit schaden AFAIK 20. für bessere waffen bräuchte ich deutlich mehr stärke.



Du kannst auch dem Schmied sagen, dass du stark genug bist, einen Ork zu töten. Als Beweis genügt ja eine Orkaxt. Diese findest du z.B. in der Höhle (die mit den Banditen) östlich der Stadt . Dies funktioniert auch, ohne einen einzigen Gegner (abgesehen von ein paar Ratten)  zu bekämpfen.
Alternativ kannst du auch die Banditen in dieser Höhle besiegen (dies reicht aus).


----------



## Kreon (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Einstiegshilfe?*



			
				Herbboy am 24.02.2005 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Tomcat411 am 24.02.2005 10:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn du aus dem Osttor rausgehst (bei Mika) und dann gleich nach links an der Stadtmauer weiter gehst kommst du zu einer Höhle nur mit Riesenratten (einfach zu besiegen), in der Höhle findest du eine Orkwaffe. Bring sie einfach Harad, dem Schmied. PS: Ein Wolfsmesser ist zwar ganz nett, aber doch sehr in seiner Reichweite beschränkt, wenn du bei Harad als Lehrling anfängst, kannst du dir gute Schwertet für den Anfang schmieden.


----------



## kronstoeckl (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Einstiegshilfe?*



			
				Herbboy am 24.02.2005 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Tomcat411 am 24.02.2005 10:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, besser wäre es, wenn möglich, einen Spielstand zu laden, bevor du dem Schmied gesagt hast, der Ork wäre zu schwer. Dann müsstest du nur die Axt einsammeln und ihm überreichen. Die Variante, mit der Antwort, dass die Orks zu schwer sind, habe ich nicht gespielt, es können aber nur die Banditen in der Höhle oberhalb der Stadt sein (links raus aus dem oberen Tor). Die Banditen auf der Brücke sind die Quest vom Händler vor dem Söldnerlager / Onars Hof. Der sitzt unter der Banditen-Brücke und ist sauer, dass er von denen überfallen wurde. Diese Banditen sind noch zu schwer (also immer unter der Brücke durch, zunächst). Hast du die Quest von Matteo, dem Händler gegenüber von Bosper, bereits gelöst? Ich glaube, 4 Zustimmungen reichen. Das wären dann Bosper, der Schreiner, der Alchimist und Matteo. Dann müsstest du die Zustimmung des Schmiedes nicht haben. Das Problem dabei ist, dass, wenn du Paladin werden wolltest, die Lehre beim Schmied in Khorinis 1. Wahl wäre (als Söldner gibt es einen anderen), beispielsweise um eigene Schwerter zu schmieden. Das ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig, selbst das größte selbstgeschmiedete Schwert ist nicht so stark, wie die, die man findet oder erhält.
Noch ein Trick: wenn dich jemand frägt, ob du mit ihm irgendwohin gehen möchtest (der Jäger in Khorinis oder Lares), abspeichern und mit. Jedes Vieh, dass der erlegt, gibt bei dir Erfahrungspunkte. Am Anfang ist das wichtig. Der Jäger stellt sich dabei aber machmal dumm an und wird gleich von den Wölfen gefressen. beim nächsten Versuch schafft er dann vielleicht sogar den Ork und den Schattenläufer. Also abspeichern.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Einstiegshilfe?*



			
				kronstoeckl am 24.02.2005 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du die Quest von Matteo, dem Händler gegenüber von Bosper, bereits gelöst? Ich glaube, 4 Zustimmungen reichen. Das wären dann Bosper, der Schreiner, der Alchimist und Matteo. Dann müsstest du die Zustimmung des Schmiedes nicht haben.


 ich hab sonst alle zustimmungen, nur harad nicht. bospers bogen muss ich noch fnden, habe aber schon seine zustimmung. für den bogen muss ich aber erstmal den typen an der hafenkneipe plätten   




> Das Problem dabei ist, dass, wenn du Paladin werden wolltest, die Lehre beim Schmied in Khorinis 1. Wahl wäre (als Söldner gibt es einen anderen), beispielsweise um eigene Schwerter zu schmieden. Das ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig, selbst das größte selbstgeschmiedete Schwert ist nicht so stark, wie die, die man findet oder erhält..


 also soll ich kein kämpfer/paladin werden...?   

was gibt es überhaupt für varianten? bosper => jäger, harad => kämpfer, alchemist => magier...? gibt es auch dieb? 


spiele grad nebenbei auch vampire2, hab also zeit...


----------



## kronstoeckl (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Einstiegshilfe?*



			
				Herbboy am 24.02.2005 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> kronstoeckl am 24.02.2005 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, für welche Gilde du dich entscheidest, hängt eigentlich nicht von den Lehrmeistern ab. Du musst dich nur für einen entscheiden, um als Bürger aufgenommen zu werden. Nur so kommst du ins obere Viertel. Du kannst also auch bei Bosper z.B. in die Lehre gehen. Aber da gibts nichts zu lernen, also habe ich diese Variante nicht gewählt. Der Alchemist will keinen Lehrling, gibt aber später trotzdem Unterricht in Alchemie. Da gibts aber noch mehrere andere. Alchemie wird sowieso erst interessant, wenn permanente Steigerungstränke zu lernen sind, bis dahin ist ein weiter Weg, der kostet eine Menge Lernpunkte, weil du erst die einfachen Tränke durchmachen musst. Und - nicht jeder Alchemist kann jeden Trank lernen. 
Der Schreiner ist sowieso nicht interessant. Man benötigt aber unbedingt die Fähigkeit zum Truhen öffnen, die verkauft der aber für 200 Gold und 10 Lernpunkte, sobald du Bürger bist. 
Dieb kannst du parallel werden, das ist keine Gilde, wenn du aber Paladin werden willst, bekommst du von Lord Andre als Quest die Diebesgilde zu zerschlagen. Du kannst die Diebesquests ja versuchen, vorher zu lösen und sie dann zerlegen. Aber da muss erst der Moe geschlagen werden. 
Also, der Schmied wäre schon erste Wahl, wenn du Paladin werden willst. Wenn du dich dagegen entscheidest, Söldner  zu werden, hast du dann sowieso andere Lehrmeister, alle auf Onars Hof. Aber Söldner zu werden, ist die schwerste Wahl, da du eine ganze Reihe Söldner durch Kämpfe überzeugen musst, vor allem Sentenza am Dorfeingang ist ein richtig schwerer Brocken. Dagegen ist Moe oder sind die Banditen in der Höhle Waisenkinder.
Also sammle noch ein paar Lernpunkte, indem du Viecher tötest, und versuche dann die Banditen in der Höhle. Dass du mit Ringen, Amuletten oder Gürteln Stärke oder Abwehr steigerst, brauche ich dir ja nicht zu sagen? Das eine oder andere Amulett verkaufen die Händler in Khorinis, oder Ringe und allerlei anderes Zeugs, findet man auch in der Gegend (Burggraben, oder an versteckten Stellen, z.B. die Treppe hoch zu Akils Hof und dann direkt scharf links zurück, parallel zum Abhang, bis es nicht mehr weitergeht, und an vielen Stellen mehr).


----------



## Kreon (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Einstiegshilfe?*



			
				kronstoeckl am 24.02.2005 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 24.02.2005 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das stimmt nicht ganz, bei Bosper kannst du lernen wie man Felle abzieht und somit das ganze Spiel über ein heiden Geld verdienen. Somit kommen nur Bosper und der Schmied in Frage, da es bei Constantino nichts zu verdienen gibt.


----------



## kronstoeckl (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Einstiegshilfe?*



			
				Kreon am 25.02.2005 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> kronstoeckl am 24.02.2005 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, natürlich muss man Felle abziehen lernen. Das gehört zur Quest von Bosper, sechs Wolfsfelle zu sammeln, um als Lehrling aufgenommen zu werden, also vor der Lehre. Braucht man auch für den schwarzen Troll, Quest Raoul im Söldnerlager. Die Quest kann man lösen, ohne nachher bei Bosper in die Lehre zu gehen. Denn da gibts, meine ich, wirklich nichts mehr zu lernen, im Gegensatz zum Schmied.


----------



## niraka (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Einstiegshilfe?*

[/quote]
Das stimmt nicht ganz, bei Bosper kannst du lernen wie man Felle abzieht und somit das ganze Spiel über ein heiden Geld verdienen. Somit kommen nur Bosper und der Schmied in Frage, da es bei Constantino nichts zu verdienen gibt. [/quote]

  Bei Constantino gibt es für Pilze überdurchschnittlich viel Geld.


----------



## LordKugelfisch (27. Februar 2005)

Wenn man sich keine größeren Skill Fehler erlaubt ist eigentlich nicht schwer, wenn ja kanns natürlich ein bischen kompliziert werden.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2005)

wie macht man denn geld? ich hab allein 3-4 stunden gebraucht, um die 100 für den tischler und die 100, die die nichte des tischlers metteo schuldet, augzutreiben... akuter geldmangel ist an der tagesordnung... ohne einen schlafzauber hätte ich auch noch längst keine brauchbare rüstung ( wachposten bei matteos lager betäubt und kisteninhalte geklaut). und bei den brauchbaren waren ist man immer erst ab 300-400 gold im geschäft - much too much...


----------



## Kreon (27. Februar 2005)

Herbboy am 27.02.2005 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> wie macht man denn geld? ich hab allein 3-4 stunden gebraucht, um die 100 für den tischler und die 100, die die nichte des tischlers metteo schuldet, augzutreiben... akuter geldmangel ist an der tagesordnung... ohne einen schlafzauber hätte ich auch noch längst keine brauchbare rüstung ( wachposten bei matteos lager betäubt und kisteninhalte geklaut). und bei den brauchbaren waren ist man immer erst ab 300-400 gold im geschäft - much too much...



Geldmangel ist bei G2 eigentlich ein Fremdwort, auch beim Addon.

Du musst einfach alles einsammeln und verkaufen, was sich einsammeln und verkaufen lässt. *g*
Die Rüstung (Lederrüstung am Anfang) bekommst du auch für lau.
Einfach um Matteos Laden rum gehen und von hinten auf die Mauer springen, von dort aufs Dach und dann in die Vorratskammer. Lederbeutel kann man im Inventar anklicken (man bekommt dann den reellen Wert in Goldstücke gutgeschrieben). Wenn du schon Bürger bist hast  du eh keine Probs mehr, Verkaufe deine selbstgeschmiedeten Schwerter bei Harad (vorischt Exploit!), deine Felle bei Bosper oder Pilze bei Constantino.

viel Spaß noch


----------



## Neroma (27. Februar 2005)

Na ja, keine Ahnung ob es schon erwähnt wurde, aber man kann, wenn man beim Schmied Lehrling ist, immer neue Rohlinge kaufen.  Und somit  theoretisch an unendlich fiel geld kommen. Dazu muss man einfach zu  Onars Hof und dort vom Schmied immer neue Rohlinge abkaufen (mann muss ihn dafür allerdings immer wieder anreden). Daher rate ich von den anderen Lehrlingsstellen  eigentlich ab, da es dabei keine so gute möglichkeiten gibt an extrem viel Geld zu kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2005)

na, das prob ist aber, dass ich zu miese ausrüstung habe um zB gegen moe oder diese banditen zu bestehen, aber erst wenn ich die geplättet habe werd ich ja erst lehrling...    dann muss ich wohl erst blöde durch die gegend laufen und dinge sammeln anstatt quests lösen...


----------



## Neroma (27. Februar 2005)

Was meinst du bitte mit Banditen plätten? Also ich spekulier einfach mal das du die Banditen meinst, bei denen die Orkwaffe zu finden ist. Da kannst du nämlich einfach schnell die Waffe nehmen und wieder rausrennen. Außerdem kommst du ganz gut an Geld wenn du ins Hafenviertel gehst und dort hinten in der Eccke hinter den  Häusern Alrik aufsuchst und ihn Herausforderst gegen dich zu kämpfen. (Speicher aber am besten davor)Ihn zu besiegen ist eigentlich ganz einfach, immer blocken wenn er zuschlägt und direkt daraufhin zurückschlagen  (1-2 mal). Wenn du das machst sollte das eigentlich kein porblem sein.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2005)

Neroma am 27.02.2005 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du bitte mit Banditen plätten? Also ich spekulier einfach mal das du die Banditen meinst, bei denen die Orkwaffe zu finden ist. Da kannst du nämlich einfach schnell die Waffe nehmen und wieder rausrennen.


  wie gesagt: ich soll ja statt der orkwaffe die banditen töten. aber selbst wenn nicht: komm ich da wrklich so schnell raus?die kommen ja sofort an, wie soll ich da zeit haben, noch ne waffe in ruhe zu suchen und aufzunehmen? nach 3.4 treffern bin ich weg...



> außerdem kommst du ganz gut an Geld wenn du ins Hafenviertel gehst und dort hinten in der Eccke hinter den  Häusern Alrik aufsuchst und ihn Herausforderst gegen dich zu kämpfen. (Speicher aber am besten davor)Ihn zu besiegen ist eigentlich ganz einfach, immer blocken wenn er zuschlägt und direkt daraufhin zurückschlagen  (1-2 mal). Wenn du das machst sollte das eigentlich kein porblem sein.


 muss ich mal probieren...


----------



## Neroma (27. Februar 2005)

Also mir hat es immer gut gereicht da wieder raus zu kommen. Manchmal haben die nicht mal gemerkt, das ich da war. 
Eine andere möglichkeit an die Orkwaffe zu kommen ist wenn du zu Onars hof gehst und mit Cipher handelst kannst du von ihm ne Orkwaffe abkaufen (die gar nicht so teuer ist, glaub so 30-40 Goldstücke).


----------



## kronstoeckl (28. Februar 2005)

Neroma am 27.02.2005 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir hat es immer gut gereicht da wieder raus zu kommen. Manchmal haben die nicht mal gemerkt, das ich da war.
> Eine andere möglichkeit an die Orkwaffe zu kommen ist wenn du zu Onars hof gehst und mit Cipher handelst kannst du von ihm ne Orkwaffe abkaufen (die gar nicht so teuer ist, glaub so 30-40 Goldstücke).



Die Orkwaffe in der Höhle liegt gleich 3-4 Schritte nach dem Höhleneingang. Die Banditen sind doch aber im hinteren Teil rechts in der Höhle. Eigentlich sollten die dich wirklich gar nicht bemerken. 
Am Anfang ist das Geld knapp. Das stimmt, vor allem, wenn man sieht, was gute Waffen kosten. Aber man findet, wie schon gesagt, wirklich viel im Wald, auch Waffen, die am meisten bringen. Relativ viel findet man bei Skeletten, die gibt es oft einzeln, manchmal gibt es regelrechte Skelettfriedhöfe. Also, runter von den Wegen, in den Wald, vorher abspeichern. Versuche einfach, um die zu starken Monster einen Bogen zu machen.
Ganz wichtig: Schlösser knacken (kann man entweder bei dem Tischler, oder den Dieben lernen, kostet aber Lernpunkte und Gold). In Truhen gibts oft fette Beute. Abspeichern vorher, dann die Kombination herausfinden (ich habe mir einen Abspeicherpunkt ”Truhe” gemacht), danach neu laden. So braucht man keine Dietriche. Mit ”Schleichen” (5 Lernpunkte, bei Cavalorn umsonst, wenn man seinen Lederbeutel gefunden hat, bei den Dieben für, glaube ich, 100 Gold) kann man im oberen Viertel viel stehlen (nachts in die Häuser, Truhen knacken bzw. Wertgegenstände einsammeln). 
Aber alles in allem bringt die Sammelei alleine nichts. Lernpunkte gibts nur für gelöste Aufgaben oder erlegte Monster. Teste einfach aus, was bereits geht und was nicht.


----------



## Neroma (28. Februar 2005)

Man  mus  schleichen nicht wirklich lernen. Wenn man springt oder seitwärts geht, hat das den gleichen Effekt wie schleichen. Also kannst du dir die 5 LP sparen.


----------

